# Worried about my puppy



## donnasimone (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi

I have had my pup for 3 weeks now and he is settling in well. Although I am worried about his poo, he had diarrhoea on monday and I noticed little bits of blood in it. I took him to the vet the next day and she said it was quiet normal for pups, she gave him medicine to settle stomach and I gave him just chicken and rice for 2 days. He went back today to have his second injection vet checked him over said he is fine, but he still has blood in his poo. I dont see how he can be fine if there is blood in there. Has this happened to anyone else's pups ?

Advice would be great, need some reassurance!

Donna


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Personally I wouldnt be happy about it either. Think I would be heading for a second opinion.

Vets can vary in what they think is important. I had a GSD from my teens to my early twenties and one night when he was 7 we thought he was being attacked by burglers in the night as we could hear really strange noised and banging. On running downstairs we found him fitting. I phoned the vet we had used for all his life and they told us to phone back in 20 minutes to say how he was recovering. After a very long 20 minutes with an unconscious dog I phoned back and said I still wasnt happy with him as he hadnt come to. She said she wasnt coming out in the night to him as any dog she went out to that was fitting met her at the door and to bring him in to see her in morning surgery. I put the phone down on her and phoned the vet we had used with our previous dog, he said that it didnt sound good that our dog was still unconscious and that he should have come to by then. Twelve hours later that vet put our dog to sleep as he had suffered a massive stroke and didnt ever come to. I was and still am very angry about the first vet and was sorely tempted to take my dogs body in to morning surgery as he was never going to meet anyone at a door again :cry2: but I didnt.

So I would say if you have doubts and are still worried get a second opinion as that is what I will always do.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

get a second opinion...blood in poo isn't normal, or at least I wouldn't consider it to be normal.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Soo said:


> Personally I wouldnt be happy about it either. Think I would be heading for a second opinion.
> 
> Vets can vary in what they think is important. I had a GSD from my teens to my early twenties and one night when he was 7 we thought he was being attacked by burglers in the night as we could hear really strange noised and banging. On running downstairs we found him fitting. I phoned the vet we had used for all his life and they told us to phone back in 20 minutes to say how he was recovering. After a very long 20 minutes with an unconscious dog I phoned back and said I still wasnt happy with him as he hadnt come to. She said she wasnt coming out in the night to him as any dog she went out to that was fitting met her at the door and to bring him in to see her in morning surgery. I put the phone down on her and phoned the vet we had used with our previous dog, he said that it didnt sound good that our dog was still unconscious and that he should have come to by then. Twelve hours later that vet put our dog to sleep as he had suffered a massive stroke and didnt ever come to. I was and still am very angry about the first vet and was sorely tempted to take my dogs body in to morning surgery as he was never going to meet anyone at a door again :cry2: but I didnt.
> 
> So I would say if you have doubts and are still worried get a second opinion as that is what I will always do.


OMG that is awful!!!!! I know vets study a long time to earn their qualifications but nobody knows yoyr pets like you do, some really need to learn to listen to owners


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Donna, make a real pest of yourself with your vet until you are happy! I hope he gets better very soon.


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

To make you feel a bit better I have heard this from other people before who have been told there is nothing to worry about. Im sure it happened to my sisters pup (also a cockapoo). Fingers crossed everything will be ok.


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Soo said:


> Personally I wouldnt be happy about it either. Think I would be heading for a second opinion.
> 
> Vets can vary in what they think is important. I had a GSD from my teens to my early twenties and one night when he was 7 we thought he was being attacked by burglers in the night as we could hear really strange noised and banging. On running downstairs we found him fitting. I phoned the vet we had used for all his life and they told us to phone back in 20 minutes to say how he was recovering. After a very long 20 minutes with an unconscious dog I phoned back and said I still wasnt happy with him as he hadnt come to. She said she wasnt coming out in the night to him as any dog she went out to that was fitting met her at the door and to bring him in to see her in morning surgery. I put the phone down on her and phoned the vet we had used with our previous dog, he said that it didnt sound good that our dog was still unconscious and that he should have come to by then. Twelve hours later that vet put our dog to sleep as he had suffered a massive stroke and didnt
> ever come to. I was and still am very angry about the first vet and was sorely tempted to take my dogs body in to morning surgery as he was never
> ...


Thats awful such a sad story.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Donna,

Does your puppy seem well/playful or quiet/lethargic? 

I think it would be best to get the vet to analyse a sample (of poo) just to be on the safe side. My first puppy had runny poos for a while with blood, we tried the rice/chicken to no avail so returned to the vet who asked for a sample. It turned out our puppy had a parasite infection and needed medicine. 

This is probably not the case with your pup at all ... but better to get it checked out unnecessarily than not get it checked when needed.

Hope your puppy is better soon. Sue x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi & welcome, sorry to hear about your little pup!

My second puppy Poppy also had a funny tummy gor the first two weeks with odd poos with blood in them, we found out from a couple of other owners of her litter that they had a parasite called Giardia I think, although Poppy didn't have it badly.

A simple course of medicine worked (took for 3 days I think, very easy). It would be worth a mention, they may ask for poo samples over 3 days though to check it out.

Good luck hope you sort it out  x


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh my god monty had the exact same problem when we got him!
We took him to the vets and they also said there was nothing wrong but
of course we were still worried! He said it's a puppy thing adjusting to new surroundings
which we didn't believe either! However it did settle and completely stopped after a few weeks. So if your puppy seems fine and is eating ok maybe see how it goes? I know it's horrible as they are so precious and everything is all new but that was our experience so I'm hoping that may put you at ease a little xx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Dogs do sometimes get blood in their poo id they get an upset tummy but it is usually only for around 24hrs if puppy has been seen by a vet is eating well and otherwise acting normally I would say things are on the mend but at the end of the day you have to go with your gut feeling(no pun intended).


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

How is your pup this morning Donna?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

donnasimone said:


> Hi
> 
> I have had my pup for 3 weeks now and he is settling in well. Although I am worried about his poo, he had diarrhoea on monday and I noticed little bits of blood in it. I took him to the vet the next day and she said it was quiet normal for pups, she gave him medicine to settle stomach and I gave him just chicken and rice for 2 days. He went back today to have his second injection vet checked him over said he is fine, but he still has blood in his poo. I dont see how he can be fine if there is blood in there. Has this happened to anyone else's pups ?
> 
> ...


Hi Donna,

How is your puppy? Does he still have diarrahoea or blood in his poo? Did you go back to the vets? Hope things are returning to normal.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

donnasimone said:


> Hi
> 
> I have had my pup for 3 weeks now and he is settling in well. Although I am worried about his poo, he had diarrhoea on monday and I noticed little bits of blood in it. I took him to the vet the next day and she said it was quiet normal for pups, she gave him medicine to settle stomach and I gave him just chicken and rice for 2 days. He went back today to have his second injection vet checked him over said he is fine, but he still has blood in his poo. I dont see how he can be fine if there is blood in there. Has this happened to anyone else's pups ?
> 
> ...



Hi Donna
I haven't been on forum last day or so -otherwise I would have replied.Think most on here know how I like to help 

It must be worrying for you. Ensure puppy is drinking water as at this age having diarrhoea can easily cause puppy to become dehydrated.

A bland diet is good- I actually prefer white fish and rice than the chicken. I find that it is more lighter for them and easy to digest. Also add in a dollop of natural probiotic yoghurt as this will put the good bacteria into the gut.

If it continues -then seek further advice from your vet as a course of antibiotics may be needed if it is a bacterial infection or it could be something like Colitis.

I know you have only just joined us. Do come back and let us know how he is and of course a puppy picture.

We are a friendly forum and have some great helpful and knowledgable people whom are always happy to help others.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll just start off my saying i'm not sticking up for anyone, just giving an opinion on the matter, I don't know why there is so much tension lately :S

The only reason it's nice to post in the intro's section first is so we get to know who you are, who your cockapoo is or if you are looking into getting one & possibly pictures. It's nice to get a welcoming first instead of just jumping into threads & responding that's all. 

I think all Shirley was trying to say with the newbies thread is that there have been a lot of new comers this past couple of weeks but we've not seen many intros introducing people & it's nice to get to know people a bit.

I admit I find it confusing looking at peoples names who I don't recognise because they haven't said hello first, I always find myself looking at usernames & thinking 'who's that?'. I don't think Shirley meant anything by that thread at all, just that most people on here come on a lot & know all the names of people so it's strange to just not recognise someone...

I didn't really understand the caped crusaders thread, I think people did try to help give opinions on what the OP was asking, however we haven't met the dog so can't say what the problem is, we can only advise as to what our experiences have been & see if they relate at all :/


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree with you Laura, it is nice to know who people are. It is equally nice for new members to be welcomed regardless of whether they got the etiquette right or not, for example on another thread asking about dogs for stud, the new member didn't even get a hello before the lecture on health testing by not one but 2 members.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Helena, I think all of us are trying to put the angst of the last few days behind us. Shirley is not a bad person and will help anyone that needs it. I don't believe anything is being ruined and we are trying to get back on track talking about our dogs and helping people, if they want it, and just generally chatting. It would be great if the last few days could be left behind and we could go onwards and upwards from here. It is always nice for someone to do an intro but not compulsory, its just so we have a starting block to build on
So how about we leave the andst behind and find out about each other?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I agree with you Laura, it is nice to know who people are. It is equally nice for new members to be welcomed regardless of whether they got the etiquette right or not, for example on another thread asking about dogs for stud, the new member didn't even get a hello before the lecture on health testing by not one but 2 members.


Thanks Ali  It confuses me seeing new names when i've seen no intro that's all, I know it's not complusory it's just nice to let people know a bit about you first, that's just my opinion.

& I agree, if no one has an intro then posts a thread that others don't like or agree with them they don't even see the niceness on the forum it's straight into opinions & debates :/ So it's just nice to get to know people a bit to lighten the mood of topics like breeding I guess.


----------



## donnasimone (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi all

Thank you so much for all your replies. There is still some blood, but he is so lively and happy he doen't seem like he is ill. The vet took his temp which was fine so its bit puzzling! I have spoken to another vet today and she seems to think it is just new surroundings or something he has eaten. 
If he is no better on monday will go back and see if I can get some antibiotics. Will also get some fish and yoghurt tomorrow and give that a go. 

Thank you


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Good luck Donna  Sorry to hear it's still not back to normal, but i'm sure you'll figure it out either way  x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad to hear that otherwise your puppy is healthy. It is probably something that will pass soon


----------

